# Religious freedom under attack in Quebec!



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Please pray for this. I recieved this update from HSLDA Canada this weekend.

ACTION ALERT
Oct 17, 2007

Dear HSLDA members and friends,

Things are going downhill for religious freedom in Quebec. We must respond. At HSLDA this has meant many things over the last several years. There is also much we are working on for the future. The event described below needs every Christian in Quebec in attendance. It is not something we have organized, but it is something that needs to succeed. For those of you in Quebec, please very carefully consider whether you would rather lose your Saturday or your religious freedoms.

For those of you living in the rest of the country, please pray for Quebec. It seems that every day the Quebec government is working to limit religious freedoms. They are currently talking about amending the Quebec Charter to make religious freedom less important than other rights like equality. This situation needs much prayer!

FREEDOM OF CHOICE FOR EDUCATION IS IN JEOPARDY IN QUÉBEC!!

THE COALITION FOR FREEDOM IN EDUCATION
INVITES YOU TO A RALLY ON SATURDAY, OCTOBER 20, 2007 IN QUÉBEC CITY Parc de l'Amérique française : 11:30 a.m.; walk starts at about noon towards the National Assembly.
Coalition pour la Liberté en Éducation - Accueil

IT IS ABSOLUTELY CRITICAL
THAT OUR GOVERNMENT GETS A CLEAR MESSAGE IF WE DON'T WANT OUR FREEDOMS TO BE TRAMPLED!

The Coalition came to be through the efforts of Catholic parents who are concerned about what is being imposed on their children in government-funded schools, more particularly the new course: Ethics and Religious Culture, replacing the Catholic and Protestant Moral and Religious Education which, up until now, families were entitled to. The Coalition is calling all concerned parents and families to participate in this event.

Here is a link to another article that summarizes why Protestants, parents and citizens in general should support the Coalition to ensure that it becomes instrumental in the promotion of parental rights and democracy.

Pourquoi appuyer la coalition pour la liberté en éducation
(in French).

We believe that it is important for Christians to take part in this effort. The government is already going ahead with the implementation of these programs in the schools (both public and private), and it is more than likely that these same requirements will be imposed even on homeschoolers.

Our voice for freedom of choice in education must be heard!

There are many groups in Québec right now fighting and negotiating for their freedoms. 
However, a larger group coming together for a more general issue has more impact: we all want freedom of choice in education.

Just recently, someone mentioned that 1000 people at such a rally would not mean much to the government; however, 3000 people must be heard. 
We are therefore calling all of our members, regardless of where you live in Québec, to join this effort.

Freedom of choice in education is at stake.
In spite of the distance this might represent for you, YOUR SUPPORT IS IMPORTANT ON OCTOBER 20th!

Please forward this email to your contacts who are concerned about freedom in education.

Sincerely,

Paul D. Faris LL.B.
Executive Director and Legal Counsel


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2007)

This is worrying stuff.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 29, 2007)




----------

